

Bookmarks for Social Coders - Don't fill up your browser's bookmarks - mattcantstop
http://www.codemarks.com/
A great place to keep all your programming bookmarks and find the best bookmarks in the community.
======
mattcantstop
Have been using this website for a few months now. Such a great place to keep
all the links about learning how to program (or getting better) that I
accumulate over the months and years.

Also great to browse others' codemarks to see what other people are
reading/learning.

------
cullentj
Whenever I bookmark something it basically goes into a black hole. Codemarks
has helped me manage that.

------
tracylucas
Staying organized is a priority, and a real challenge when it comes to
bookmarks. I am excited to have this new tool available to help!

------
abart3
Codemarks is awesome if you are like most developers trying to organize
resources this is the tool for you.

------
jm1204
I love codemarks, it makes my life wonderful. So great to keep my helpful
links available and searchable.

------
Iknewthisguy
Codemarks is awesome. I use it frequently to get away from the ubiquitous
bookmark closet.

------
designhawg
Pretty solid effort. I'm sure it will become even more useful as more people
use it.

------
bryonfinke
Codemarks is a super useful tool for the ambitious programming students out
there!

------
jez3
Helpful tool...could definitely see it catching on.

------
DP123Chyea
I'm a bookmark whore. This shit rules.

------
mebert
Love the tagging and search features

------
abhip
the chrome extension is awesomeee!

